# Takashi Amano of ponds



## chump54 (14 Jun 2011)

Hi All,

is there an inspirational pond designer?

what is your favourite pond?

what are the good books on pond design?

thanks

Chris


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2011)

I have a Few Inspirational Ponds that come to Mind. 

One of my Faves Is By mediceneman over on TPT
700G Indoor Sunken Pond



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...477-700-gal-indoor-sunken-garden-project.html


And some from MFK
270 Pages of Outdoor ponds to browse through
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?85027-OUTDOOR-POND-ALL-PIC-S

2400Gallon Pond
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...0-Gallon-Pond-Tank-Build-Pictures-(1-Viewing)

20,000.00 Gallon Pond - Costa Rica
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?232218-New-Tropical-Pond

150,000Ltr Pond - Durban Texas
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?421813-150000lt-pond-and-22400lt-pond...

Another Nice one from Texas
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?401094-Derekp-s-Pond-Build-Thread.../page14

1/5 Acre Pond - Florida
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?205592-Too-many-minnows


This one is not a Pond per say, but love watching his Updates
52,000.00Gallon Tank/Pond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j6JAJeG ... re=related


----------



## foxfish (25 Jun 2011)

Here is one of mine http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=12645


----------



## chump54 (25 Jun 2011)

thanks Guys, some great looking ponds there... and some massive fish...    

Chris


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2011)

Not sure if you guys can view this, its in portuguese also! but this is one of my favourite lakes with crocodile and all!!

http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index ... 91422&st=0


----------



## chump54 (6 Jul 2011)

amazing, crocs!! I think my boys would like that...our garden is a bit small though.   

Chris


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Not sure if you guys can view this, its in portuguese also! but this is one of my favourite lakes with crocodile and all!!
> 
> http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index ... 91422&st=0



The guys says it is a plastic croc, but would not put it past a portuguese guy to have a real one and just say on the forum that it is fake.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2011)

Luis read the thread, its a real croc, he also has an electric wire on the inside of the fence to prevent it escaping, read it properly 





the croc is not that big also, see this image:


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

Dude, I read up to page 4, and he keeps saying that it is a plastic croc..  But it looks real. 

He even has red shrimp on the pond, amazing. 

He is in Pinhal Novo, I need to visit him for sure..


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Dude, I read up to page 4, and he keeps saying that it is a plastic croc..  But it looks real.


You should have let people use a translator  but saying that he never really denies that its real  although the tail on all photos seems to be always in the same position


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> He is in Pinhal Novo, I need to visit him for sure..


If you really want to visit someone while in Portugal you should consider this guy: http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/index ... 72741&st=0  one of the best setups for breeding that I have ever seen


----------

